# Schraube gebrochen Celsius S36



## -hightower (9. August 2018)

Guten Morgen,

gestern wollte ich meine AiO Fractal Celsius S36 in meinen neuen Rechner einbauen, dabei ist die Schraube in der Mutter beim anziehen abgebrochen  
Wo bekomme ich die Schraube + Mutter (siehe Bild) als Ersatzteil her?
Mit 3 Schrauben sitzt es zwar auch fest, wohl fühle ich mich dabei aber nicht..

Danke!!


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (9. August 2018)

*AW: HILFE! Schraube gebrochen Celsius S36*

Würde bei caseking.de oder ähnliche suchen, alternativ Baumarkt bzw. Schraubenfachgeschäft


----------



## _Berge_ (9. August 2018)

*AW: HILFE! Schraube gebrochen Celsius S36*



KoteletTor schrieb:


> Würde bei caseking.de oder ähnliche suchen, alternativ Baumarkt bzw. Schraubenfachgeschäft



Entweder, oder du schreibst einfach mal den Support von Fractal Design an: Contact-Form

Mein Kontakt bis jetzt immer freundlich und Hilfsbereit.


----------



## -hightower (9. August 2018)

*AW: HILFE! Schraube gebrochen Celsius S36*

Danke für die Hilfe, Fractal habe ich gestern abend bereits geschrieben, leider noch ohne Rückmeldung.
Im Baumarkt habe ich denke mal schlechte Chancen, bei Caseking habe ich auch nichts passendes gefunden..

Nach nem Schraubenfachgeschäft muss ich mal schauen, hab gehofft es gibt vielleicht einfach ein Mount-Kit für Intel am besten direkt von Fractal zu kaufen, aber leider nicht..


----------



## INU.ID (9. August 2018)

*AW: HILFE! Schraube gebrochen Celsius S36*

Wieso kaufen, sowas solltest du kostenlos vom Händler/Hersteller bekommen. Und wenn es schnell gehen muß kann man hin und wieder ruhig noch mal den guten alten Hörer in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. August 2018)

*AW: HILFE! Schraube gebrochen Celsius S36*

Der Händler? Ersatzteile für ne AiO ? Ganz schön optimistisch. 

Wie wäre es denn hier im Forum?


----------



## Narbennarr (9. August 2018)

*AW: HILFE! Schraube gebrochen Celsius S36*

Und nächste mal nicht mit Gewalt...nach fest kommt nämlich ab !


----------



## ASD_588 (9. August 2018)

*AW: HILFE! Schraube gebrochen Celsius S36*



> gestern wollte ich meine AiO Fractal Celsius S36 in meinen neuen Rechner  einbauen, dabei ist die Schraube in der Mutter beim anziehen  abgebrochen



Die Schrauben im PC sollte man allgemein nicht zu fest anziehen dan pasiert so etwas nicht außer es ist richtiger billiger china müll.


----------



## INU.ID (10. August 2018)

*AW: HILFE! Schraube gebrochen Celsius S36*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> ... außer es ist richtiger billiger china müll.


Genau, weil nämlich nur dort hergestellte Schrauben gelegentlich aufgrund einer Materialermüdung die an sie gefüllten Anforderungen nicht erfüllen können. Mit einer germanischen Schraube kann sowas niemals nicht und unter keinen Umständen  passieren...


----------

